
Ask HN: Review my startup - hammadnasir
Introducing HumaneHelper - an app which focus on helping homeless and poor people in a new and innovative way!<p>Here&#x27;s the app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.humanehelper.humanehelper&amp;hl=en<p>Here&#x27;s the website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;humanehelper.wixsite.com&#x2F;humanehelper<p>Please try and let me know your valuable suggestions and feedback.
======
jparicka
it's shit

~~~
hammadnasir
WHOA! Why? Please let me know.

